# vanishing twin



## Lauren021406

Hi,
I am 7 weeks pregnant twins, they both are measuring the same and both had strong heart beats. I did the worst thing I could have and started googling. Does anyone know the chances of vanishing twin syndrome after hearing two heartbeats?


----------



## Blue12

I think it's 5% chance that if could still happen. That's what my dr told me after heartbeats and they were measuring the same. 

Good luck and congrats. Xx


----------



## Bcinla

Congrats on your twin pregnancy! It is a common thing to worry about, we have all been there, but it is very rare. Seeing two strong heartbeats is a very good indication that things will be just fine.


----------



## PinkPeony

I heard 5% chance from my doc as well. Basically same as any miscarriage, and once you get past the 12 week point the chance is very small of anything happening.
I was told early that one of my twins would vanish. This was at 6 weeks and it was bc baby A was measuring quite a bit smaller and the heartbeat was low. She ended up catching up and she's doing great now, but my impression is that if something is wrong it'll be apparent on those early scans. 
Congrats! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

First Congratulations on the double blessing!!

I think all of us twin to be and twin mommies have worried about the vanishing twin syndrome at one point or another. It's about 5% after the HB is seen and the chances slowly decreases as the weeks go on up to the 2nd trimester.

Try to relax and enjoy this time and the excitement that you're going to have twins!


----------



## Lauren021406

thank you everyone!!


----------



## mononoke

Lauren021406 said:


> Hi,
> I am 7 weeks pregnant twins, they both are measuring the same and both had strong heart beats. I did the worst thing I could have and started googling. Does anyone know the chances of vanishing twin syndrome after hearing two heartbeats?

Hi Lauren:

I am not here to scare you but I just want to give my own experience objectively. I had my first scan at 7 weeks and it was twins. They have strong heartbeats and right on my gestational age. Every week we have a scan because they were conceived via IVF. Every week, they are showing strong heartbeat at 170's although Baby B is always a little bit smaller. However, on Week 10, Baby A size is right on 10.1 and Baby B stopped at 8 weeks,(Baby B measured 8.2 on the 9th week). And the Doctor could not find a heartbeat. 

Since we learned that we are having twins, I did consult with an OB early because I was high risk due to chronic hypertension. My OB told me that she worry that Baby B might not continue since she was always a little small. We are going back tomorrow for a final scan with the RE to confirm if Baby B is now arrested. The Doctor told me that if that is the case, there is nothing I need to do since my body will take care of it on its own. He also added that most first trimester m/c are caused by the baby's own chromosomal defects and that there is nothing we can do.

At this time, we are hoping and praying for a miracle that when we go tomorrow, they will find the heartbeat again...We are really surprised because I have no symptoms such as spotting, cramping or bleeding...
Apparently, vanishing twin syndrome is fairly common and can happen 25-30% with percentage rising if the mother is in advance maternal age like me. I am 36.


----------



## Lauren021406

mononoke said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am 7 weeks pregnant twins, they both are measuring the same and both had strong heart beats. I did the worst thing I could have and started googling. Does anyone know the chances of vanishing twin syndrome after hearing two heartbeats?
> 
> Hi Lauren:
> 
> I am not here to scare you but I just want to give my own experience objectively. I had my first scan at 7 weeks and it was twins. They have strong heartbeats and right on my gestational age. Every week we have a scan because they were conceived via IVF. Every week, they are showing strong heartbeat at 170's although Baby B is always a little bit smaller. However, on Week 10, Baby A size is right on 10.1 and Baby B stopped at 8 weeks,(Baby B measured 8.2 on the 9th week). And the Doctor could not find a heartbeat.
> 
> Since we learned that we are having twins, I did consult with an OB early because I was high risk due to chronic hypertension. My OB told me that she worry that Baby B might not continue since she was always a little small. We are going back tomorrow for a final scan with the RE to confirm if Baby B is now arrested. The Doctor told me that if that is the case, there is nothing I need to do since my body will take care of it on its own. He also added that most first trimester m/c are caused by the baby's own chromosomal defects and that there is nothing we can do.
> 
> At this time, we are hoping and praying for a miracle that when we go tomorrow, they will find the heartbeat again...We are really surprised because I have no symptoms such as spotting, cramping or bleeding...
> Apparently, vanishing twin syndrome is fairly common and can happen 25-30% with percentage rising if the mother is in advance maternal age like me. I am 36.Click to expand...

My fingers are crossed for you and baby b. I could not even imagine. I did call the dr to try to ease my worry, since I am not due for a scan yet and they said because I am young (27) and it was spontaneous twins my risks are less. I still continue to think about it, but God has a plan that's all I keep saying. 

I really hope you get your miracle.


----------



## dmreid

I worry about this as well, had an ultrasound at 7wks and were told we were having twins. This was kinda crazy as we have no twins on any sides, heck we dont even know a set of twins. Its a blessing foresure but kinda scary at the same time. At 7wks, Baby A was .91cm and hb was 138, Baby B was also .91cm and hb was 134. I did mention "vanishing twins" to my OB at our 2mo appt and she did not seem concerned but also didnt mention risks/ rates/ anything to set my mind at ease except for setting up another ultrasound which is this wkend at our 10wk pt. Im just nervous...


----------



## Lauren021406

dmreid said:


> I worry about this as well, had an ultrasound at 7wks and were told we were having twins. This was kinda crazy as we have no twins on any sides, heck we dont even know a set of twins. Its a blessing foresure but kinda scary at the same time. At 7wks, Baby A was .91cm and hb was 138, Baby B was also .91cm and hb was 134. I did mention "vanishing twins" to my OB at our 2mo appt and she did not seem concerned but also didnt mention risks/ rates/ anything to set my mind at ease except for setting up another ultrasound which is this wkend at our 10wk pt. Im just nervous...

When I asked my dr about the vanishing twin she told me I had nothing to worry about bc of age, spontaneous twins, they were in two sacs and had strong heartbeats. I saw them again at 9 weeks very strong and ill see them again on Monday for my 12 week scan. It does happen, but I guess my doctor was putting me at ease.


----------

